# What does it mean when a pregnant doe leans on you?



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

My doe is due today and I went into the barn to check on her. I started petting her on one side and she leaned on my hand, almost flipping over. I moved my hand to the other side and she did the same thing. What dies this mean?


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm, the goats I know like to lean on people, pregnant or not. It might be just a way of showing affection?  I am not an expert on goats by any means.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

I know goats do it, i have never seen a rabbit do it, though. Thats why i thought maybe she wanted me to leave so she could give birth.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 21, 2011)

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> I know goats do it, i have never seen a rabbit do it, though. Thats why i thought maybe she wanted me to leave so she could give birth.


Silly Me!! I thought you were talking about goats!! 

I didn't look at the heading!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> chichi56788 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 21, 2011)

My buck does that.  He likes to be scratched right behind his front leg and will lean hard into you.


----------

